# lowest low on a budget light



## scott2907 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've done some searching, but I'm still not clear at all. What's the lowest low budget light you know of?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 22, 2010)

The remarkably large percentage of budget lights that arrive with a low so low that you can't see them. Ever.

Flashlights are just like tools at your local hardware store; there's the cheap crap and then there's the serious tools.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 22, 2010)

Could you be a bit more specific? Are you just looking for a light that runs a long time? Are you looking for a low light but don't care about runtime? Are you implying you want a budget light with multiple modes and a low low?


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 22, 2010)

Of the budget lights I own, the following have the best runtime, in this order:


Akoray K-106 3-mode on low
1xAA Powerlight single mode from DX
Trustfire F20 5-mode on low
Ultrafire C3 Stainless 5-mode on low
I don't agree with the above comment that most budget lights don't work. My experience is that they are very reliable.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 23, 2010)

DX sells a P60 drop in 3-8.4v that is a variable UIF [ Ramps ] 

Very low low ... :twothumbs

Put it in any P60 host ....


----------



## scott2907 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks to the last poster - I might get one of those to play with. I'm looking for budget class, and probably AA or AAA, with something akin to the Quark moonlight mode. Even an E01 is brighter than the Quark Moonlight. Runtime is not a massive factor. I already have a C3, but thats a lot brighter than "moonlight". I could run an E01 on a flat battery, but it wouldn't give me any other modes.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 23, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> The remarkably large percentage of budget lights that arrive with a low so low that you can't see them. Ever.
> 
> Flashlights are just like tools at your local hardware store; there's the cheap crap and then there's the serious tools.


lol at those who see a question as just an opportunity to monologue.

As for the question at hand, I like the low mode on the iTP A3. It might not be the lowest of the lows, but I've never found it to be too high in practice.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah you are going to have trouble finding a budget light with a true moonlight mode.

I think a ramping light is a good idea though maybe an akoray might fit the bill as well?

Also, whats the sku for that ramping dropin on DX?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 23, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> lol at those who see a question as just an opportunity to monologue.



Scott2907 is a police officer. You want a cop responding to your emergency call to arrive on-scene with a DX light?


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 23, 2010)

My ITP-A3 is 1.5 Lumens on its lowest setting (as tested by bc).

The MM solitaire is ~3 Lumens... IIRC.

I use DX-17593 in a cheap REV-clicky host. At its lowest setting, its a fraction of a Lumen. my review here.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 23, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Scott2907 is a police officer. You want a cop responding to your emergency call to arrive on-scene with a DX light?


I didn't see in his post where he asked about DX lights, nor one that would be used specifically for law enforcement. However, I consider the iTP a budget light - and one that can be depended upon.


----------



## scott2907 (Aug 23, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Scott2907 is a police officer. You want a cop responding to your emergency call to arrive on-scene with a DX light?



I am that's true, I use surefire 6P hosts w/ dereelights and (of late) a quark tac for backup whilst on the job.

This particular question was aimed at getting a nice low light for recreational use (camping) so as not to disturb the wife and child whilst I go for a moonlight walk to the toilet. I really should have been clearer with my question. 
Apologies to all, For work - StarHalo is quite right - I wouldn't want to turn up to a job with anything less than a reliable torch. In this case, however, the worst that will happen is that I will pee on my foot. :huh:


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 23, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> The remarkably large percentage of budget lights that arrive with a low so low that you can't see them. Ever.
> 
> Flashlights are just like tools at your local hardware store; there's the cheap crap and then there's the serious tools.



A big +1 from me,stick the crap always ends in tears for me.

Scott buy a little Cyba Lite Lightstar by Ring Automotive from any decent UK Motor Factor for about £6.99 trade and make a little shroud for it to your desired low,job done and reliable as well.Normal output are about 15 lumens.

That is budget priced for you.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 23, 2010)

scott2907, I'm a big fan of Zebralight's newer UI interface. Hold down the switch and it turns directly on to the 0.2lm low. I think any of their AA models would be great for camping, but I'm not sure if it meets your budget criteria.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 23, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> scott2907, I'm a big fan of Zebralight's newer UI interface. Hold down the switch and it turns directly on to the 0.2lm low. I think any of their AA models would be great for camping, but I'm not sure if it meets your budget criteria.



Not really budget but you have convinced me even more to buy one,just waiting for just a few extra pounds in the light kitty then it is mine.I am opting for the AA cell flashlight version.:twothumbs


----------



## old4570 (Aug 23, 2010)

AA / , Akoray Programmable , I can get mine so low I can look right down the beam at the LED when its on ... Thats low ...


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 23, 2010)

old4570 said:


> AA / , Akoray Programmable , I can get mine so low I can look right down the beam at the LED when its on ... Thats low ...


Wow! Lucky. Mine doesn't go that low. Or maybe my eyes are a lot more sensitive.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 24, 2010)

sb56637 said:


> Wow! Lucky. Mine doesn't go that low. Or maybe my eyes are a lot more sensitive.



You have to time it carefully ... If you wait till you see the light , its too late , you have set it too high ...

You need to count down from the moment you start the adjustment , 1.2.3.4.5 and when you see the light come on @ 3 or 4 maybe , then next time you want to set it @ 2 , and then you will have a very low low . You have to be preemptive with the adjustment ..


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 24, 2010)

The Photon Photon Pro is the lowest output I have. I'm not sure that it would be considered budget but it's close.

The ITP A3 is budget and is low as is the Akoray K-109 adjusted as mentioned in an earlier post. If you hit the low as soon as you are in programming mode it will be too high. If you wait until you see the light it will be too high. Somewhere in between and it will be low. You can confirm with a multi-meter measurement at the tail cap.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Aug 24, 2010)

scott2907 said:


> This particular question was aimed at getting a nice low light for recreational use (camping) so as not to disturb the wife and child whilst I go for a moonlight walk to the toilet. I really should have been clearer with my question.


 

For this application I would suggest either: 

the latest version of the ITP A3 EOS AAA (but only the new version with the L/M/H sequence) or Maratac AAA copper (also L/M/H) for a nice small AAA light; or
the ITP A2/Maratac AA (all of these had the L/M/H sequence) for a battery that will last longer and is more readily available.
The Low on all these lights is enough for you to see where you are pointing, but not so bright it will disturb anyone else (if you run them on Li-ion batteries all levels are noticably brighter, and heat on High is an issue). I think starting on Low is important in the circumstances scott2907 described (above). 

The Maratacs can all tail stand without modification, but the ITPs can't.

The Stainless Steel versions don't cost much more than the Auminium versions if you prefer a more robust light (and the threads on both my SS Maratacs are silky smooth).

Given their popularity with CPFers I think it is obvious their reliability is very good for their price point.

JMO, YMMV.


----------



## scott2907 (Aug 26, 2010)

wow - some great suggestions there, and lots to think about. I think I'll be buying the ITP EOS upgrade, as I've heard lots of good stuff about it. I like the cyberlite too, might get one of those to see how it fares. I've wanted a zebra for camping for some time, and it's on my "serious lights" list. That's the one I save up for! So thanks for all your suggestions, comments and help - all very welcome advice.
Next stop - ITP EOS.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 27, 2010)

scott2907 said:


> wow - some great suggestions there, and lots to think about. I think I'll be buying the ITP EOS upgrade, as I've heard lots of good stuff about it. I like the cyberlite too, might get one of those to see how it fares. I've wanted a zebra for camping for some time, and it's on my "serious lights" list. That's the one I save up for! So thanks for all your suggestions, comments and help - all very welcome advice.
> Next stop - ITP EOS.


I doubt that you will regret your purchase of the iTP, it seems to be the current benchmark for bargain-quality in a keychain light - good low, too.


----------



## scott2907 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, its here. I'm surprised at the excellent build quality and beam quality. There are no rings or artefacts and the low is very low - lower than the E01 and its exactly what I wanted.  I didn't like the look of the body on pictures - but its much nicer in person. I'm buying another! Thanks for the recommendation!
lovecpf


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 8, 2010)

If you want something still lower the Photon Rex is a possibility. Also the Photon Freedoms.

Geoff


----------



## tylernt (Sep 15, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> If you want something still lower the Photon Rex is a possibility. Also the Photon Freedoms.


Yeah I can't beleive nobody mentioned the Photon Freedom earlier -- they can ramp up or down from bright to dim. I have them in red and "NV Green" and the NV Green is usable for walking on the lowest level (red needs ramped up a bit). They come with a necklace or you can clip it to a belt loop for handy access. Or use the included clamp on the brim of a hat. Versitile, cheap, and batteries should last a darn long time on low... sounds perfect for this application.


----------



## scott2907 (Sep 15, 2010)

sounds good, might try one of those as well. you can never have too many lights right?


----------

